

Mysterious disease that kills patients within 24 hours leaves 18 dead in Nigeria - ValentineC
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-04-18/mysterious-disease-in-nigeria-kills-18/6403558

======
ldonley
How can they identify weight loss as a symptom if they die within 24 hours of
becoming ill?

